# How Is Gerald Green better then "Yarik"?



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Draft day came, Clippers on the clock with 12 overall with Gerald Green still remaining on the board. Elgin Baylor and Mike Dunleavy select Yaroslav Korolev from Russia. Right after this, every single press report was bashing the Clippers saying they made the wrong choice passing up on the next "T-Mac" in Gerald Green, but let's please talk the truth. Gerald Green went and played against high school kids under the age of 18. Yaroslav played in the junior league over in Russia with kids under the age of 18. Now people may be thinking playing in the Euro League is weaker then high school, but that is where they are hugely wrong. European leagues are way tougher then any regular high school games(and I am saying this because I played in a Euro League and high school game). Gerald Green is an excellent dunker, and has a decent outside stroke, but from the scouting reports it states he is not fully dedicated as you will see him walking down the court after a fastbreak play, and he also lacks defensive skills. Yarik can dunk if needed, he also has a sweeter outside stroke, excellent defensive skills and full dedication to the game. As much as I did not want to bring statistics into play, I feel somehow forced to do so:
> Yaroslav Korolev(Euro U18 Tournament): 33.1 Minutes - 16.3 Points - 7.5 Rebounds - 2.4 Assists(REMEMBER ASSISTS ARE HARDER TO GET IN EURO LEAGUES)
> Gerald Green(Summer League @ LV): 18.8 Minutes - 8.0 Points - 1.3 Rebounds - .3 Assists
> 
> ...


wrote that in like 15 minutes .. . what you guys think?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

seems a bit unfair to start bashing gerald green as a headcase before he's played a single game.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I think that yarik is a better fit for the clippers. Dunleavy and Elgin probably felt the same way about it. It doesn't make sense to bring that king of player, they already brought shaun last year, straight out of high school. They just basically needed shooters and from the scouting reports on both players, yarik is a much better shooter.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

How can you possbily compare stats. Look at there roles and use some sense. Green was with veteran players like Jefferson,Allen,West, and Reed. Who was on Yaro's team? He was the man on the team and expected to do everything. How can you even compare the competition either? The Summer league teams have alot better players than in some under 18 tournament.How is Green a headcase, you seem to be a guy who knows nothing about him but just likes to speak out of his ***.Please.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> How can you possbily compare stats. Look at there roles and use some sense. Green was with veteran players like Jefferson,Allen,West, and Reed. Who was on Yaro's team? He was the man on the team and expected to do everything. How can you even compare the competition either? The Summer league teams have alot better players than in some under 18 tournament.How is Green a headcase, you seem to be a guy who knows nothing about him but just likes to speak out of his ***.Please.


NONE of those players are veteran players . . last i checked sophmores aren't veteran players so your a total idiot for saying he played with veterans

also summer league is tougher then the U 18 tournament? that is where your also wrong, Summer Leages have nothing on the line but kids having fun throwing shots up , U 18 tournament there is a lot on the line as opposed to just jacking shots up

Green is a headcase . . he thinks he's the best, his agent during a work out with Portland "My client(Gerald Green) does not want to do full body work-outs, nor does he want 5-on-5 workouts, he wants a personal workout" and im damn sure portland wasn't the only team. And alot of draft sites for his profile stated he usually walks up and down the court after fast breaks, jacks up stupid shots, turns the ball over while trying to drive in. next thing we know green is gonna pull an allen iverson and miss practice and say the reason is because he's "too good and doesn't need to practice"


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Again there is no way in hell the guys in a under 18 league are better than thee guys in summer league. People always talk bad about guys in the summer league but go to some games those guys can play and that is why alot of them end up being stars in Europe. Sophmores are veterans those are guys that get minutes in the NBA. There is no one ahead of Yaro on his junior team. I have seen Green in person he doesnt have those problems you have no idea what your talking about. So what some times he is disinterested playing aganist a bunch of players he is 5 times better than and winning by 30. Come on stop being such a prude. I already explained about the personal workouts he didnt want to get hurt he siad after Brown from Illinois got hurt he was scared he would get hurt. So what he wants to protect himself so he can get millions of dollars that is his job, he doesnt have anything else to do. He wanted to make sure he would get his money to help his family and ensure his future. No matter how much you love the game you want that money so you will be good for life. You may not agree that he was a better pick but you have stupid reasons filled with your personal agenda to make him seem like a bad guy when you have no idea. You have no valid poitns to your argument at all.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think that Green most definitely has potential, but he doesn't seem to have the work ethic. Yarik however may not have as much potential, but he sure as hell seems to have the work ethic.. or so it seems.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Green was working very hard this last season at high school. Late into the night, as he said in an inteview I think with SLAM. He also must have a work ethic if he went from JV sophmore year to NBA prospect Senior year.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> Green was working very hard this last season at high school. Late into the night, as he said in an inteview I think with SLAM. He also must have a work ethic if he went from JV sophmore year to NBA prospect Senior year.


We'll see though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

(DELETED)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

u still have not answered my question on how Green is better then Yarik . . have u personally seen Yarik play games cuz i have . . have u seen work out tapes of draft camps of both players cuz i have . . i've seen games of gerald green . . . and i know damn lot about both players. 

and the reason Green passed up on full work outs is because he didn't want teams to see his lack of defense. Last season JR Smith was getting burned on defense by Randy Livingston and Byron Scott never let him hear the end of it
that is the reason he passed up. and he dropped because the nba is currently all about defense, defensive teams win championships, not teams with 18 year olds who have no defense and just can dunk . .Green is the next Darius Miles . . or if you want another camparison is Green is the next Chris Wilcox, all he can do is dunk with no defense. Green wasn't even the best high school player in the draft, such players as Monta Ellis, Louis Williams were all americans . .green barely made all america team two. 

so instead of arguing about my points because i have seen both these players play(seen Yarik play about 45 games) and i'm betting u have not seen Yarik play and ur only argument is that "Yarik is Euro so he must suck" everything your saying is not helping your argument one bit


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Gerlad Green is a better athlete than YAro first off. He is a better shooter than him he can really shoot the ball when I have seen him he barely ever hit the rim not to mention a miss. He has a great abilty to create his own shot off the dribble through jabs steps and step back. He creates good seperation which alows him to get a great look. why cant he play defense he has very good athletic abilty he just needs to be taught. His shooting already but him way above Miles. If have supposedly seen him play you would notcie he is a good shooter. But I forgot you think Sam Cassel is as good as Baron Davis. and the Under 18 championship is better than the NBA Sumer league. Please what are you thinking. Everyone is calling Green a huge steal, the nets international scout has said that Green will be the steal of the draft. I have seen Oden,Mayo and Wlaker and a bunch of other players play in the summer. Green was the most impressive of all them. Oden has the size and will be a great NBA player but Green showed me so much that there is now way he wont be a great player. The lowest I see him being is a Ricky Davis type talent(not mentally).


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wasnt impressed with green. At his age, its not as specacular his skills. I didnt see much ability to create his shot in the summer league. Hes got athelicism, and a good shot when he is open, but im not sure he will be able to get open much at the pro level. he could be a good player, but after watching him this summer, I think he got drafted at where he should have gone. 

Remember, when green was at korolev's and webster's age, he was just barely out of the JV team at his high school. So its hard to compare potential of those players with green. Who is to say they wont improve a lot from now until they are greens age now, just like he did? Who is to say green can/cannot continue to improve at a rapid pace like before? Too many variables and differences to properly compare green to korolev and some of the other high school guys drafted. I dont know if he was held back or what but when i was the age that green was when he was a sophmore, i was graduated already as im sure many of you were. Not all "old" high schoolers turn out as good as amare who too was like 45 when he graduated.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Also, people like mayo and walker are a few years younger than green, so its tough to compare them as well. Isnt mayo one of those 30 year old juniors though too, like green was?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

LMFAO i said Cassell was better then Baron davis? U need to come back to reality and the U18 tourny is WAY tougher then some summer league games and Yaro can't shoot the ball? man u need to tell ur dealer to calm down, seems like he's giving u way too much . . talking i said cassell is better then baron and yarik can't shoot . . . if yarik can't shoot then why'd they say he has a Peja stroke? . . i'm betting ur gonna say Peja can't shoot niether. Green isn't a good shooter, he's decent . . and Yarik can create shots as well, how does Yarik create shots? the same way u win rings, fast breaks off a stolen ball . . . and even in the half court set with his quickness he can create a shot for himself


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

<strike>Your obviously some 15 year old idiot who doesnt have reading comphrension skils.</strike> I siad that you siad Baron Davis=Cassel which you did and is one the worst comment I have ever read. Also there is no way and hell the U18 competition is tougher than the Summer league that is a plain fact that is easy to see why do you think people were mad he was playing in that tournament instead of the summer league. First off they are alot younger which mean that they are not as physical or fast. Second ther e is probably what 5 players in that touranment who will be in the NBA. There are more than that, who play significant minutes in the NBA playing in the summer league. I never siad Yarik can shoot id I. I said Green can really shoot the ball which is a fact, And if you cant notice that then you obviously stuck in the Davis=Cassell world. Great Yarik can create shots off fast breaks welcome to the D league. You need guys to be able to creat shots for themselves even Champioship teams neede them(Parker and Ginoboli and Duncan). Green also is a late bloomer indicated by his jump from JV sophmore year to dominating Varsity his junior year. How does he not have great skill set he is a improving ball-handler and isnt a bad one now and can shoot the ball and is a tremendous athlete. He does have a great abilty to create shoots for himself I have never seen a player in high school with the abilty to create jumpers for himself as well as Green off of fakes and step backs. Draftexpress was raving about how his shot is unblockable that right there puts him ahead of Yarik in my opinon. No one knows who Yarik is and many feel he is a bad pick. We arent in the days of people not knowing anything about Euro's team do thier homework on those guys. So I dont know how all of a sudden no body is talking about him and now he is picked 12.

Name calling is not permitted, you can attack the post but don't attack the poster.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

lmfao when did i say Baron Davis < Cassell . . please give me a link during ur next post

and the U18 trny is tougher and draftexpress is the whackest draft site in the WORLD . . i'd listen to hoopsworld before them. and if gerald green was any better, why did Bobcats pass up on him TWICE? oh yea no work ethic


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Becuase they Bobcats are picking proven players they have done that both season and the get local players to bost the interest in the team in the area. Again there is no way in hell U18 is tougher than the summer league. That is just showing your lack of knowledge. Draftexpress is wack they got the most correct picks in their mock draft than any site.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=196308

here is the thread you said Cassell=Davis


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ok i said it wow u want a cookie? 

and the U18 is harder, and if you don't know that then maybe u should go out, get a job(instead of bein online the whole day), save up money, fly over to europe and watch how harder the U18 trny is , , Summer League is kids playing for a contract and people with contract just saying what ever, Summer League is pretty worthless compared to everything else

Draft Express also had ranked Yarik as the #2 International Prospect only behind Bogus . . but once we pick him . . Yarik suddenly drops to the 10s? Draft Express is WHACK, HoopsWorld and Fox . . which both suck . . are better then draft express


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

why dont you go to some Summer league games where some men will be competing to feed there faimlys to try and get a job in the NBA. The summer league is better than U18 and that is a fact and it isnt debatable. But I guess Davis=Caseell :laugh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i was at the summer league games smart***, and those games are weak, most of those guys were softer then yao. and no foul outs? what the hell is up with that? all the players did play was one on one ball trying to get themselves noticed, thats why there was such a lack of assists, everyone played for themselves and nothing else. While in the U18 trny u have everyone playing as a team, not givin a flyin f about money and representing there countrys, while playing for the Love Of The Game. while in the Summer League they play hoping to make money. The U18 trny is just like the Lil' League World Series, people playing for the love of the game, representing there country(or state), and not thinkin about making money

*No masking allowed*


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: So I guess the Little League has better players than MLB. Wow just when I thought you couldnt surprise me anymore.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

<strike>wow seriously are u that stupid? did i say the LLWS has better players? damn man honestly you are a tru dumb****</strike>, where the f did i say it's better? 

"people playing for the love of the game, representing there country(or state), and not thinkin about making money" thats what i said, <strike>maybe u need to go back to school idiot</strike>

*Attack the post not the poster


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

you said the U18 was better competition than the summer league now you are contradicting yourself :laugh: :laugh: One day maybe you'll get it :laugh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

lmfao you know your beatand got nothing else to say . . U18 is tougher then the Summer League . . then i compared the U18 to the LLWS because of various reasons and NEVER did i state that the LLWS has better players then the MLB did I? So maybe u should just shut the f up and learn to read


----------

